# Timeline after skillselect for subclass 190



## migrateus (Jun 18, 2012)

I have received my skillselect approval from nsw for subclass 190. I have been asked to send my final application within 60 days. Please tell me how much time does it takes to process my final application and what will be steps after this final application?


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Generally takes 2-3 months once you lodge all the visa application docs online. During the process you'll be asked to submit health check and police clearance forms if you have not done so already. You'll also be given a Bridging Visa once you lodge your visa application, which will allow you to stay in Australia while your visa is being processed. Some people have had theirs granted more quickly, others have taken longer, so remember there are no guarantees about timeframe when it comes to processing times for Australian visas.

Hope this helps -

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## migrateus (Jun 18, 2012)

Thank you Northam.

Please also tell me whether the final application for subclass 190 (after skillselect approval) is sent through online only or do we need to send the printed documents as well.


----------



## ahmed84 (Feb 20, 2013)

Everything is done online. Once you get the SKILLSELECT invitation, you will find a link in the skillselect application that will lead you to the eVisa system in which you have to upload all your documents and fill up additional forms.


----------



## migrateus (Jun 18, 2012)

Please guide me. I have ACS letter that my degree is equivalent to AQF Bachelor Degree but I have done 2 years Graduation and 1 year Master and it makes almost 15 years of education. Can you please guide me whether should I go for the final visa application or not as I have doubts that the case worker/visa officer can reject my application.


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Migrateous -

Sorry, but there are far too many parts of your application I know nothing about - impossible to give you any kind of specific advice as to whether you should lodge a visa application or not. Skilled PR visas are complicated animals - many moving parts, and complex issues such as whether your work experience will be assessed as closely related to your occupation (check ANZSCO specific details, etc for this). There are dozens of ways a PR application like this can go wrong, so it's critical that whoever is giving you advice have access to all the facts and documents for your case.

Sorry I couldn't help you any further at this point - if you'd like organise a professional consultation, you can contact me here via PM or click on my website in the signature below.

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## migrateus (Jun 18, 2012)

Please guide!

I have got a request to submit the Medical Examinations and PCC after apply for the final visa application for subclass 190.

1. How much more time will it take?
2. It means my application has been finally approved?

Regards


----------



## Mate2013 (May 10, 2013)

Hi,
I am at similar position, however I have submitted my PCC and Medicals on 27th Apr.
How much more time to get visa? This waiting period is awful.

Mate2013


----------



## SyedHasan (Sep 12, 2013)

*No CO yet! (Subclass 190)*

Greetings,

My medical and PCC is submitted 2 weeks ago (approx) but there is no movement since then. DIAC is quite, I have submitted everything, all other documents even but their website show status "In Progress", and I have not received any email or any info of Case Officer assigned or not!!

I am kind of panic now because its very quite from their side.

Regards,
Syed Hasan


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Syed -

I would not panic - DIAC does not move quickly these days in most situations. Could easily be another 2-4 months before a decision is made - no way to tell for sure, and I hope it's shorter for you, but that's the unpredictability of DIAC these days.

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## SyedHasan (Sep 12, 2013)

MarkNortham said:


> Hi Syed -
> 
> I would not panic - DIAC does not move quickly these days in most situations. Could easily be another 2-4 months before a decision is made - no way to tell for sure, and I hope it's shorter for you, but that's the unpredictability of DIAC these days.
> 
> ...


Dear Mark,

Thanx a million for your reply, I am surely feel more relaxed.

Just one more thing, to assign case officer will also take a month or 2? or their wont be any case officer anymore, I will be informed with the result only?

Regards,
Syed.


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Syed -

Usually the case officer will notify you if they need additional info or docs, however if no additional info or docs are needed, sometimes you hear nothing until visa decision time. 

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## syed zeeshan (Sep 15, 2013)

Dear Northam:
I submitted my medical and police report in last week of july 2013 (for Subclass 190) and till now, no news. Any prediction of date from you. Thanks.

Regards

Zeeshan


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Syed -

Hopefully will be soon - often for 190 visas, once you have a case officer and the officer requests police/medicals, a decision is 1-3 months away. That being said, DIAC is unpredictable and makes no promises or commitments to how long they will take to process a visa application.

Hope this helps -

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## SyedHasan (Sep 12, 2013)

MarkNortham said:


> Hi Syed -
> 
> Usually the case officer will notify you if they need additional info or docs, however if no additional info or docs are needed, sometimes you hear nothing until visa decision time.
> 
> ...


Once again, Thanx alot.

Regards,
SyedHasan


----------



## SyedHasan (Sep 12, 2013)

*Got the Visa!! Great CONFUSION starts now!!*



MarkNortham said:


> Hi Syed -
> 
> Hopefully will be soon - often for 190 visas, once you have a case officer and the officer requests police/medicals, a decision is 1-3 months away. That being said, DIAC is unpredictable and makes no promises or commitments to how long they will take to process a visa application.
> 
> ...


Greetings,

Dear Mark and all other friends,

Today I received my Visa (thanx God), it was really very tense period but "All is well that ends well"

Thanx alot Mark and everyone on the forum.

Now next step, Visa says " Must Not Arrive After 27 September 2018' so do I need to spend my four years (2 years in Victoria and remaining 2 years could be any where) before 27-Sep-2018? means I should move to Australia before 27-Sep-2014, otherwise I will not be able to complete my 4 years before 27-Sep-2018. or I can move any time before 27-Sep-2018 e.g. 01-Jan-2017 and live there for next four years before applying for the citizenship so that I will be eligible to apply for the citizenship on / after 01-Jan-2021. Kindly help me in this confusion...


----------



## syed zeeshan (Sep 15, 2013)

Dear Hasan:

your visa has been issued for 5 years, from 27 Sep 2013 to 27 Sep 2018. it means, you have 5 years before applying for citizenship. 

Regards

Zeeshan


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Hasan -

Actually to correct the previous post, the residency requirement for Australian citizenship is 4 years, of which the last 12 months must be as a permanent resident.

Re: dates, there is another date on your visa "First Entry Date" where your first entry to Australia must be made by - this is typically within 6 months of the grant date. Once you're here, your obligations to VIC begin and last for 2 years.

Hope this helps -

Best,

Mark Northam


----------

